# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Sarah & Rhys

## Petal

What happened between Sarah & Rhys? 

I missed a few episodes can somebody please let me know?

----------


## Angeltigger

Well Hannah told Sarah that she (sarah) should go to hannah house for lunch so she did and Rhys was there and he found out that Sarah was a school girl so he said that he would not date her(as he said he would not date nancy).

But Sarah still fancy Rhys. But also Rhys has not been in it for a long time

----------


## Petal

Thanks. Do you think he still likes her?

I much prefered her with Rhys to Nancy and Hannah.

----------


## Angeltigger

i think he does (but hannah told him that he can not date her mates)- but he has not been in it for a long time

----------


## Chris_2k11

Is Sarah 15 or 16??

----------


## di marco

> Is Sarah 15 or 16??


16, why?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> 16, why?


I was just wondering if she was legal or not, because of this storyline.

----------


## di marco

> I was just wondering if she was legal or not, because of this storyline.


yeh cos shes in 6th form so she must be at least 16

----------


## Lennie

She should be 16 as she's in 6th form same as the other girls

----------


## Petal

Is Rhys about 18 then?

----------


## Angeltigger

no Rhys is 20 that why he never dated her

----------


## Petal

I thought he'd just started at the college and was more like 18/19.

----------


## Lennie

Rhys is 19 i think

----------


## di marco

yeh i thought he was about 19 too

----------


## Angeltigger

he 20 as Sarah said if i was 23 you would date me

----------


## di marco

> he 20 as Sarah said if i was 23 you would date me


how does that make him 20 if she said about being 23?

----------


## Angeltigger

As he is 20,

As if he was 18-19 than he would have done as there is only 3 years in between. or why would she talk about her being 23

----------


## di marco

> As he is 20,
> 
> As if he was 18-19 than he would have done as there is only 3 years in between. or why would she talk about her being 23


i got the impression it wasnt cos of the age gap that he didnt go out with her, it was the fact that she was still at school

----------


## Petal

I got that impression as well. He doesn't want to date her because she is still at school.

----------


## Angeltigger

And becasue she is Hannah friend- and he did not want a roit as he knew than Nancy fancyed him and if he dated sarah nancy would have come down like ton of bricks. Also i think if he don't date school girls as he is not a teenage anymore. As i still think he is 20

----------


## Angeltigger

> I thought he'd just started at the college and was more like 18/19.


You can start college from 16 (like me) so he might have been at college before he came to hollyoaks

----------


## Petal

But I thought he'd just started his first year at college, if he was 20 he'd be about half way through wouldn't he?

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah, but we don't know if he was at college before he moved

----------


## Petal

Did anybody else think that Rhys was going to kiss Sarah at the New Years Eve party??

----------


## di marco

> Did anybody else think that Rhys was going to kiss Sarah at the New Years Eve party??


yeh thats what i thought

----------

